# Lightweight 1911 Bridge Mount for Optical Sight



## magicniner (Dec 16, 2017)

I make lightweight mounts for optical sights, this one for a 1911 is 28g all up 




Pretty much all CNC cut parts with me doing the CAD, CAM and Operator work ;-)


----------

